# Nissan Celebrates Black Friday by Shredding Tires at an Abandoned Mall



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Hate fighting through the crowds trying to get Black Friday deals? Then this video is for you. *
> 
> Nissan and Hoonigan found an abandoned mall in the Los Angeles area, brought a team of camera men using 360-degree camera rigs, and then set Formula Drift drivers Chris Forsberg and Ryan Tuerck loose to show off how well their 370Z’s eat tires.
> 
> While watching the video, the viewer gets to control the angle of camera, which offers a full 360-degree view of the cars. During shooting, the camera crew had to wear respirators to deal with all the dust in the mall, while one the 360-degree cameras was even run over while filming.


Read more about Nissan Celebrates Black Friday by Shredding Tires at an Abandoned Mall at AutoGuide.com.


----------

